# seeking hardy homing variety



## Andymil (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello,
I'm wondering if there is a variety of homing pigeon that will live in a well-fortified open loft, who will forage for their own food mostly? I'd like to keep pigeons, but not have to manage them daily. There is lots of food around for birds here in some seasons. Is it possible to keep homing pigeons only semi-managed, provided their loft is protected from predators?
Sincerely,
Andrew


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Andymil said:


> _well-fortified open loft, who will forage for their own food mostly? _ provided their loft is protected from predators?
> Sincerely,
> Andrew


hate to burst your bubble but you can't have an "open" loft and it be "protected" from predators. Just ain't happening............if you don't want to feed, take care of and interact with them, what's the point? You'd be better off going and finding a feral flock and just stand back and observe them. When you get tired of watching, go home..............I don't really understand what your after???


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Renee,

This is what Andrew is after:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14652

Andrew, Renee is right...I don't think there is a way to really keep pigeons without having some work involved in caring for them. Depending on how many you are interested in having, food costs shouldn't be a big problem--they eat about 1 ounce of seed each per day. But there is work involved in keeping their living conditions clean and healthy and of course, some cost and work involved if injuries or illness occurs.

JMHO,
Linda


----------



## Andymil (Mar 28, 2006)

It's not that I don't want to do any work to keep pigeons. I keep chickens and ducks, I clean their house, water and feed them, check on my broody hen, etc. What I am going for ultimately is to create a system where I can produce manure from pigeons and use them as homing birds and have them as an emergency food supply, whilst not dependent on outside inputs.
For example, I am creating a plant forage system in my yard that will eventually provide year-round food for the chickens where I no longer have to import food from far flung reaches for them to produce eggs. 
It's not that I'm cheap and don't want to spend the money. It's about self-reliance and having food and fertilizer produced from my very local resources. Even pigeon food is transported from somwhere to Prescott, Arizona, and that's where my first thread about attracting a feral flock began, by seeing feral pigeons around town that required no additional food other than their foraging. I guess some of what they're foraging on are the scraps of what was trucked in, but that aside, I am seeking a locally generated resource, immune to disruptions of the oil-driven transportation infrastructure. Self sufficiency. This is what my queries about pigeons are predicated upon. This is why I'm asking all of these questions.
And I've gotten some really good answers thus far, so bring it on. What does a pigeon system not reliant on imported food look like?
Sincerely,
Andrew


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi andrew,

"Homing" pigeons are domestic creatures and don't really know how to forage for themselves, unless they are forced to.

It is a pigeon mix, seeds, grains and legumes that keep mine coming home.

Perhaps you can grow a variety of things? Here is a basic pigeon mix ingredients-perhaps you can grow them.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Andy

In my opinion homers and tumblers are probably the most hardy of the lot and most of the showbirds have feathers and tufts that are not suited for foraging around a garden with. Most also do not fly too well because of the tail feathers etc.

I unfortuanatly do not know of anyone that keeps pigeons that forage for themselves so I can only give my opinion.

You could grow most of the pigeon feed as they are seeds as Treesa says that might be an idea - Do you perhaps not have a grain manufacturer there or something close but otherwise (Like Treesa says) import one batch and plant them and you will have a never ending supply - most you will even be able to use for your chickens etc and even for your own trable - like corn etc.

Are homers trainable to forage for themselves?? I am not sure but anything is possible, my birds sometimes forage around my garden for hours I am not sure what they eat but they are forever pecking at something - They have been bred for many years in captivity and are bred for their speed etc - the last thing I think people think of is their eating ability when they are in the loft 

You also do not have to feed them in the loft - seeds and water freely available outside the loft would work as well. This is how most fantails live here in their dovecotes etc. -


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Andymil said:


> It's not that I don't want to do any work to keep pigeons. I keep chickens and ducks, I clean their house, water and feed them, check on my broody hen, etc. What I am going for ultimately is to create a system where I can produce manure from pigeons and use them as homing birds and *have them as an emergency food supply*, whilst not dependent on outside inputs.


WHAT??? Did I interpret this correctly? You want to EAT them?? 

Hope I got this wrong.....?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I missed that


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> I missed that


I did not and wondered the same thing. 

If you ARE considering eating the pigeons, Andymil, I'm afraid the help on this forum is going to come to a screeching halt! 

Eating pigeons is DEFINITELY NOT CONDONED on this site!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I was horrified too when I read this! 

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Andymil said:


> What I am going for ultimately is to create a system where I can produce manure from pigeons and use them as homing birds and _have them as an emergency food supply,_ whilst not dependent on outside inputs.
> Sincerely,
> Andrew


Sounds that way to me..................


----------



## Andymil (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello,
I wouldn't think of eating pigeons under normal circumstances, nor would I be raising them specifically to eat. I have heard of people raising pigeons for food, like my friends Pakistani neighbors who nursed their grandfathers heart condition with pigeon meat. 
However I did mention "emergency food supply". Emergency meaning a life threatening situation, such as starvation of myself or my family. I'm sorry to offend, I just tend to dwell on survival through extreme situations. I see I've ruffled some feathers (excuse the pun), but rest assured, you are not helping me to set up some sort of meat operation. But were I starving, I'd eat a pigeon.
Growing pigeon food is a good prospect, thank you for the advice and links.
Andrew


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Andymil said:


> Hello,
> I wouldn't think of eating pigeons under normal circumstances, nor would I be raising them specifically to eat. I have heard of people raising pigeons for food, like my friends Pakistani neighbors who nursed their grandfathers heart condition with pigeon meat.
> However I did mention "emergency food supply". Emergency meaning a life threatening situation, such as starvation of myself or my family. I'm sorry to offend, I just tend to dwell on survival through extreme situations. I see I've ruffled some feathers (excuse the pun), but rest assured, you are not helping me to set up some sort of meat operation. But were I starving, I'd eat a pigeon.
> Growing pigeon food is a good prospect, thank you for the advice and links.
> Andrew


Unfortunately, imo, Andymil, I think the damage has been done. Most of us have read about cats and dogs being eaten too. The first thing that goes through a pet owners mind (at least mine), is MY pets! The initial thought is abhorrent! Of course, those who don't think in terms of "pets," may have a different viewpoint. 

However, this site has been changed to "pigeon-LIFE" and I'm afraid that your explanation, as well meaning as you might have meant, is not fostering that concept.


----------

